# GT-R Paint vandal versus Chris Griffiths Detailing



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, to start I just have to say a huge thanks to Chris at Chris Griffiths detailing.

Having spent in excess of £2k with a well known detailer on here having the front painted (dreaded stone chips), Ventureshielded and a full paint correction detail with Gtechniq protection some 5 weeks earlier, I went on a road trip, (Nurburg Ring, Baden Baden, Alps, Lake Como and back up to Spa, just before dashing back to the overnight ferry from Rotterdam to Hull). 

On the return leg of the trip, just before leaving Spa, one of the guys in another car, someone I (thought) I new through another guy that went with us decided to wreck the back of my car by scratching some grafitti into the back panel and side door.

To do this not knowing how soft the GT-R paint is would be stupid, but to do it having been told the night before is just malicious.

At the last fuel stop before the ferry I challenged him and his comment was "I made a mistake and I will cover the cost", a total lie but I accepted what he said at the time and left it alone. (Now of course he won't answer his phone, reply to txt's, emails etc)

Really pissed off and not prepared to hike it all the way to the original detailer, I rang Chris and asked for his opinion.

Chris was flat out and booked for 2 weeks solid, but understanding how sick I felt, offered to give up his Sunday and open up his studio to see if he could rectify the damage.

You can see below how scratched the back was, since we had travelled in some seriously heavy rain.




Even after washing it was clear the damage would not wash out.




I took the car to Chris who first washed it properly and took the photos below showing the grafitti still clearly visible in sunlight.





I left the car with him while his wife kindly dropped us in Warrington for a look round. Throughout the day Chris kept me updated with progress and worked hard to correct the damage.

The result.





The damage was completely removed and the rear again looked stunning.

It is rare these days that someone will put themselves out, charge a fair price and do a stunning job with a level of OCD that even exceeds mine.

I just want to say a big thanks to Chris (and his wife), he has my business in the future. He really is a genuinely nice guy, with a wealth of talent and I wish him every deserved success in the future, from a greatful customer.

Satan.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you got it fixed, but I had to:chuckle:


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Hats off to Chris for giving up his Subday for doing that!

What on earth did the guy use to put that on your car? Compete and utter bellend, can you not find him on any other forums if he's an enthusiast to name and shame? (unlikely if be was willing to do that to someone else's car)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Surely the author of said comments refers to himself in the first person. So the vandal clearly loves ****


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like he was Jealous of your night time activities  or maybe wanted to join


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

wow I cant believe how easily that was damaged. cant believe the guy did this even after you told him, some people are such t*ssers.

anyway all is well now mate, you live and learn.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted mate. What could've caused that? Used some kind of blunt object to etch those words?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just done with his finger I'm betting, but the dirt scratched the paint.

Did you drive all the way home from Spa with that on the back?


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

Did the vandal just do the graffiti with his finger in the dirt on the car or was it done with a utensil?
Did he pay for the damage?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Glad you got it fixed, but I had to:chuckle:


Yes, really funny on someone elses car, but not on a black gt-r and not on your own.:chairshot


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm shocked if that was caused just by the guy dragging his finger across the bodywork?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

wow I don't understand how you kept so cool


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Neanderthal said:


> I'm shocked if that was caused just by the guy dragging his finger across the bodywork?


Yeah, was kind of surprised damage like that could be done by a finger and some dirt... Must've really pressed hard against the paint.

Glad to hear it could be rectified by some detailing though. Have a black car myself and know how easy it is to scratch the paintwork if you are not careful .... however being a flat colour normally you can polish it out with lots of elbow grease.

Being OCD I would've tried to wash that off ASAP lol. Also don't fancy driving with that on the rear of the car


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

TomS said:


> Hats off to Chris for giving up his Subday for doing that!
> 
> What on earth did the guy use to put that on your car? Compete and utter bellend, can you not find him on any other forums if he's an enthusiast to name and shame? (unlikely if be was willing to do that to someone else's car)


We had done about 1800 miles in some really bad weather. He pressed hard with an index finger, completely removing the grit and dust and leaving the paint showing through.

This was done deliberately, knowing it would mark the paint. I have tracked down where the prick lives and sent a recored delivery letter to him outlining my request for him to cover the costs.

At the time he said "no problem, get it fixed and I'll pay". Since returning he is "laying low" according to a work colleague, who also stated that his work mate had told him " he (meaning me) can't do anything as it happened in another country".

By law I have to act reasonably and give him chance to act before handing over to a solicitor.

I will name and shame the Lotus driving prick, with photos, once I have run him through the courts and got what he owes me.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Surely the author of said comments refers to himself in the first person. So the vandal clearly loves ****


:chuckle:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

:


Nexen said:


> Looks like he was Jealous of your night time activities  or maybe wanted to join


No need for him to be jealous, I'll defo "slip him one" when the time is right:thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Glad you got it sorted mate. What could've caused that? Used some kind of blunt object to etch those words?


Cheers. Have to say Chris did a lovely job and sorted it.

Finger pressure only required with 1-2 mm of grit on the surface of the paint.

DON'T try it on yours! Soft clear coat = easy damage, especially when done deliberately.

He meant to do it. We all talked the night before about the worst aspect of the GT-R and I pointed out that I wouldn't wash the car till i got home for fear of damaging it without the right gear.

The morning he did the damage he laughed at the fact I wouldn't put it through a car wash and the fact I was horrified that one of our guys on the trip put his 62 plate Porche through an auto wash.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

oh dear !!

glad chris got you sorted he's a top lad


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Just done with his finger I'm betting, but the dirt scratched the paint.
> 
> Did you drive all the way home from Spa with that on the back?


Yeah, wondered why I was so popular!


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow,that just shows how bad gtr paint is that it will mark like that. Think i will keep mine extra clean in future just in case any kids decide to write 'clean me' in the dirt and land me with a bill to get it fixed.

Well done to chris for sorting it on a sunday.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

CSB said:


> wow I don't understand how you kept so cool


No, not like me at all. Still, no point getting locked up abroard for GBH is there.

It will get sorted, just not yet.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> Wow,that just shows how bad gtr paint is that it will mark like that. Think i will keep mine extra clean in future just in case any kids decide to write 'clean me' in the dirt and land me with a bill to get it fixed.
> 
> Well done to chris for sorting it on a sunday.


Black is bad on any make, sh*te on Kuro black!

Your DMG is harder and shows less so much better off, but you're right, keep it clean and avoid the hassle.

If all that fails, at least Chris is close to us to sort it.

Just really angry to have had it done by someone I thought I knew.

Jealousy I think. Wan*er.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

pwpro said:


> oh dear !!
> 
> glad chris got you sorted he's a top lad


Cheers Paul, should have had you wrap it like we spoke about!

Wouldn't have been an issue then.

Should have avoided the prick that did it as well, but as other have said, you live and learn!

Really happy with Chris's work, nice honest guy and fairly local.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Satan said:


> :chuckle:


We all thought that you had bought a new car mool lol


----------



## b4l81 (Jun 29, 2012)

Truly shocking !!!

The paint is that soft?? All gtr's ?? All colours ?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

I was very glad to help mate, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the last detailer/wrapper and then the guy on holiday! 

Hopefully you can start enjoying the car a little more now. 



Chris


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

b4l81 said:


> Truly shocking !!!
> 
> The paint is that soft?? All gtr's ?? All colours ?


R35 Kuro black is the softest.

Try it on any car though and you will see the damage.

Road grit is small pieces of hard rock, like diamond hard and with finger pressure you would see the effect in steel, let alone paint.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I was very glad to help mate, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the last detailer/wrapper and then the guy on holiday!
> 
> Hopefully you can start enjoying the car a little more now.
> 
> ...


Chris

Appreciate all that you did and the effort to come in on a Sunday to help me out, won't forget it.

When I have got some money together I will be back to see you.

I have recommended you to several people already, happy in the knowledge they will get the quality of work they are looking for (and probably more!).

Thanks again.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Satan said:


> Chris
> 
> Appreciate all that you did and the effort to come in on a Sunday to help me out, won't forget it.
> 
> ...


Just let me know when your ready, im here to help mate. It will be nice to show you what its like to have Gtechniq on the car!


Chris


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Just let me know when your ready, im here to help mate. It will be nice to show you what its like to have Gtechniq on the car!
> 
> 
> Chris


The annoying thing is I thought I had!!

Don't rub it in, I've had a rough month as it is


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow if that was my car i think the guy that wrote on the back of it would have probably lost the hand that he used to inflict the damage:chairshot:

Would love to know more about the detailer/wrapper (supposedly) that worked on your car mate with some pics etc of what was undertaken on the car to help avoid others using the same place and ending up with a half arsed job.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Wow if that was my car i think the guy that wrote on the back of it would have probably lost the hand that he used to inflict the damage:chairshot:
> 
> Would love to know more about the detailer/wrapper (supposedly) that worked on your car mate with some pics etc of what was undertaken on the car to help avoid others using the same place and ending up with a half arsed job.


me to


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I can only think of 3 well known detailers on here.

1.) who has rectified the work and done a sterling job
2.) another who has posted on this thread, doesn't do spraying and clearly from the messages on this thread there is no issues between OP and that detailer
3.) one that has had a mixture of bad reports and is no longer a registered trader.

If I was a betting man I know which company I would edge my bets on. But I might be wrong 

Great shame about your car! can't believe someone would actually do that. Glad you got it sorted though and it looks brilliant now.

I've gunmetal paint and after my last Euro trip it was left with nasty marks, had it wrapped since to hide it all away. Thinking one day in future of full respray but we shall see.

If it was me I'd have employed some imagination into what I put on the back


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

EAndy said:


> I can only think of 3 well known detailers on here.
> 
> 1.) who has rectified the work and done a sterling job
> 2.) another who has posted on this thread, doesn't do spraying and clearly from the messages on this thread there is no issues between OP and that detailer
> ...


:bowdown1:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Wow if that was my car i think the guy that wrote on the back of it would have probably lost the hand that he used to inflict the damage:chairshot:.


Bit difficult when the wan*er is a client of the firm you work for.

Has threatened my boss with canceling all the work with this company if I persue it. My boss blames me for not just sucking it up. He has the money to do so, sadly not I.

[/QUOTE]Would love to know more about the detailer/wrapper (supposedly) that worked on your car mate with some pics etc of what was undertaken on the car to help avoid others using the same place and ending up with a half arsed job.[/QUOTE]

The paintwork I had done at the original detailer was fantastic, straight out of the gun and looked out of this world detailed. I was made up with that.

The application of the Ventureshield wasn't perfect but looked ok to me.

The poorly applied Gtechniq did not chase off the water anything like I expected / seen on youtube, and Chris put this down to inexperienced application. It was the first or second time that the detailer had used it. Possibly my fault for specifying it.

The compound left in the door shuts etc just said rush job, along with a flat battery upon arrival and him not there (sent his operative) to meet me.

Add in the paint chips not touched in as requested and I felt a little let down.

Chris Griffiths will be my detailer from now on and Paul at PW Pro if I ever go the wrap route.

TriQe, if you are reading this, yes, I should have listened.:bowdown1:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Satan said:


> Has threatened my boss with canceling all the work with this company if I persue it.


What a gutless, spineless little prick!



Satan said:


> My boss blames me for not just sucking it up.


He's totally lacking in principles as well then.

Mate, I really feel for you and the situation you're in at the minute, jealousy is the ugliest of the sins. I hope karma catches up with your boss and the brain dead retard who did this to your car. I'd take great pleasure in spending 5 minutes with the pair of them explaining the error of their ways.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What a gutless, spineless little prick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I echo your words and you have sadly hit the nail on the head. 

Sadly some people have no principles, it's all about the money. 

Cheers for your support though, appreciated.


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you not know where the culprit lives. Seriously,and without trying to sound like a tough guy,if someone intentionally damaged something i had worked my ass off to own and refused to pay for the damage i would just go and do the same to him. Simple as that.

That Peugeot thing is quality btw.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> Do you not know where the culprit lives. Seriously,and without trying to sound like a tough guy,if someone intentionally damaged something i had worked my ass off to own and refused to pay for the damage i would just go and do the same to him. Simple as that.
> 
> That Peugeot thing is quality btw.


 Agree with that:thumbsup:

Mate I feel like doing it but that would be too obvious, and if I'm totaly honest, I feel that lowers me to his standard.

Stupid I know, but I can, hand on heart, say I've never damaged anything that belongs to anybody on purpose, and the one occasion by accident, I paid to put right, no quibbles.

However, very tempted to post the pricks Reg no and address and if something happened then that would just be karma wouldn't it?

Cheers for the support though, your comments are appreciated.:bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I wouldn't post his personal detials, you'll open up a whole other can of worms.

No,, just bite that lip and know, that one day, when he and you least expect, an oppurtunity will arrise. It might be in a meeting or at a mutual friends, or at a random car show, and then you can exact whatever revenge you feel fits at the time.

Hopefully it'll be so far into the future he'll have no idea it was you as he's clearly the sort of **** that makes enemies, and once done you can fall asleep at night quietly chuckily to yourself that he'll never who it was that pissed in his open window, or let the air out of his tyre or banged his 18 year old daughter.

lol .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> I wouldn't post his personal detials, you'll open up a whole other can of worms.
> 
> No,, just bite that lip and know, that one day, when he and you least expect, an oppurtunity will arrise. It might be in a meeting or at a mutual friends, or at a random car show, and then you can exact whatever revenge you feel fits at the time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know you're right. Best left alone for now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I wouldn't post his personal detials, you'll open up a whole other can of worms.
> 
> No,, just bite that lip and know, that one day, when he and you least expect, an oppurtunity will arrise. It might be in a meeting or at a mutual friends, or at a random car show, and then you can exact whatever revenge you feel fits at the time.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was my 20,000th post

What a ****ing mess.

lol


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold


Would a frozen ice pick count?:chuckle:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Wow if that was my car i think the guy that wrote on the back of it would have probably lost the hand that he used to inflict the damage:chairshot:
> 
> Would love to know more about the detailer/wrapper (supposedly) that worked on your car mate with some pics etc of what was undertaken on the car to help avoid others using the same place and ending up with a half arsed job.












This is the stone guard over wheel arch. 












stone guard around vents, you can see its coming away and how its cut


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Blimey I can't believe the damage, I'm gutted for you this happened after what looked like such a great road trip!

You say a friend of friend? Where does your friend stand on this.....? Surely he should step up, or at least provide you with an address so you could arrange an unscheduled visit? 

Lastly and i know this is no conciliation, but Baden is such a beautiful city. Was it your first time there and did you stay over?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Buzby said:


> Blimey I can't believe the damage, I'm gutted for you this happened after what looked like such a great road trip!
> 
> You say a friend of friend? Where does your friend stand on this.....? Surely he should step up, or at least provide you with an address so you could arrange an unscheduled visit?
> 
> Lastly and i know this is no conciliation, but Baden is such a beautiful city. Was it your first time there and did you stay over?


My boss at work, not friend, arranged the trip, the second year we have been.(including the wan*er that damaged my car) No issues, all had a great time, so did it again this year. (Different outcome and not to be repeated with this group again).

My boss's Aston failed some hrs after driving over some rocks on the road, so he and a colleague flew home, leaving the car to be sent back later.

When told about what had happened, his comment was, "that's between you and him".

Now this wan*er has threatened to withdraw his sites business from our company unless I drop it.

My boss only gives a shit about the money so leaves me in a sh*t position, and well out of favour.

If we do lose the business then it's gloves off and go for it, so we'll see what happens.

Baden Baden on the way down and way back, first night in massive rain, flooding all over Germany, Friday 31st June, second night lovely 2nd July Sunday.

Both nights we stayed in the Holiday Inn express (I think?), hotel in the middle of Baden Baden.

Satan


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

So the guy is a thoroughly unpleasant individual then. He damages your car, says he will pay for it, then threatened to withdraw his business when you ask him to. I think we all know what his personality is like now.:thumbsup:

What line of business is he in? Customer facing by any chance? I know of people who have set up whole websites on less of an issue, LOL.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The least your boss could do is cover the cost of repair if he's not happy you taking on the brainless, dickhead, lowlife scum that damaged your car.

Anders


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wow amazing recovery work!!! nice work griffiths!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Never a fan of thread resurrections but being a affable chap i'd not have expected (even though the GT-R has horrifically soft paint) for that to be the outcome with a bit of finger graffiti, so was there really any malice on the part of the perp?

I had a similar thing done to my Interlagos Blue E60 M5 over at Nordschleife when a good pal wrote Ring Taxi with his finger in the road grime on both front doors. It did leave some light abrasions but these were easily removed with a regular polish.

Of course it's possible he meant to damage your car which is of course inexcusable. Did you try to simply polish the rear of the car before the expense of a corrective detail?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That's why you need to keep your car clean - especially the arse end !!

It's easier to clean a clean car than a sh*t dirty one + cut the tossers fingers off if you catch him / her !!!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

w8pmc said:


> Never a fan of thread resurrections but being a affable chap i'd not have expected (even though the GT-R has horrifically soft paint) for that to be the outcome with a bit of finger graffiti, so was there really any malice on the part of the perp?
> 
> I had a similar thing done to my Interlagos Blue E60 M5 over at Nordschleife when a good pal wrote Ring Taxi with his finger in the road grime on both front doors. It did leave some light abrasions but these were easily removed with a regular polish.
> 
> Of course it's possible he meant to damage your car which is of course inexcusable. Did you try to simply polish the rear of the car before the expense of a corrective detail?


As said in the post earlier, I had spent a not inconsiderable sum of money with Valet Magic, including Gtechniq C1 and Exo, to get the car perfect, so I didn't want to polish it all off without getting it re-applied proffesionally.

Yes, I do think the belle*d wanted to damage it and as we all know Kuro is soft and shows up badly.

Satan.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Steve said:


> That's why you need to keep your car clean - especially the arse end !!
> 
> It's easier to clean a clean car than a sh*t dirty one + cut the tossers fingers off if you catch him / her !!!


Problem was Steve, I was abroad and 5 days of horrendous weather without any cleaning kit.

Plan was get her home and sort her out (that's the way I operate ) and do no damage washing her.

Would have been fine if that fu(kwit hadn't touched it.

No that I'm still angry or anything:flame:

Satan


----------

